# Anyone Else Having Natural Fet in January??



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

i will be having my b/l scan on cd2/3 if Af come's on time this should be next week   is anyone else


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Hon

I'm not but just wanted to wish you luck on your FET.  I have my follow up appt at Holly House tomorrow and am looking at FET in March, if my AF puts in an appearance at all!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh good luck to both of you very special ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Panda-  with your follow up hun, what a tough year you have had   lets hope 2007 is a much better year for you sweet, you never know we may end up cycling togther again if this doesnt work  

Jess-  thanks honey hope you and little Max are ok


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello emma,

i am pretty new on here i had a natural fet in november which was negative, i am now waiting for af to arrive any day now to then arrange for day 10 scan with clinic. i have 3 frosties but they are very small, i have a 3 cell, 2 cell and a 1 cell so i am not holding out much hope (although you never know), every one has a chance. i just wanted to be able to go straight for a fresh cycle if it doesn't work because we will be paying for the next one.

so all being well i should be having my fet around 22nd jan. 

good luck to all of us!!!!!   

cheeky.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheeky-Hi ya   good luck for this cycle hun, Jess who posted earlier got a BFP with natural fet so heres hoping were lucky this time


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies, 

panda- good luck with your appointment today, sorry to hear your news of last year, lets hope 2007 is a lucky year for all of us eh?!!   

emma- depending on when af turns up we could be on 2ww at the same time. will your clinic give you any medication or completely natural?

jess - its good to hear of positive stories, did you have completely natural cycle with your BFP?

its so scary not having any medication cause you just don't know whether having something could have helped, i was so tempted last time to just use the cyclogest i had left from from 1st ivf!!!  

cheeky.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheeky-i think my clinic scan me cd2/3 then from cd10 every other day then when i am about to ovulate then they give me progynova to help with the lining and then cyclogest just before e/t is yours the same


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Cheeky

Yeah mine was completely natural hun no drugs - it was great as I reacted badly to the ivf drugs on both cycles.  I found this so much easier to cope with - I hope you guys have the same experience as me, I know how very lucky I have been.  My embys were both 4 cell and 1 made it.  Good luck to each and every one of you xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Jess thanks for that honey   how are we all this morning


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

my fet was completely natural not even any cyclogest and its really scary to think you've just got nature to help!!! but now jess has said she was completely natural at least we know it does work!!!! 

i can't explain to anyone i know what this feels like and do find FF a big help, especially when theres so much i need to know and sometimes feel like a burden to my clinic and end up not asking.

thanks everyone.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Cheeky dont worry honey we will look after each other through this


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks emma,

well AF has just shown up so i have my day 10 scan (which is actually day 12 for me) booked for 15th jan, my cycle is usually 32-34 days long, i was expecting AF at the weekend so it was a bit of a surprise when i went to the loo couple of hours ago (sorry tmi). although i wanted it to arrive in one way i was still praying that we had a special xmas present sent to us and we wouldn't need to use our frosties!! why do i do this to myself!!!! ARRRRRRRHHH     

never mind eh? at least this is day 1 and approx 18 days to go before our next fet.

catch up later.

cheeky.xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done cheeky    ohhhhhh it looks like your going to be a week ahead of me then....make sure you get a BFP now   no pressure or anything   

Take care
Emmaxxx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

cheers emma,

god i hope we all get our BFP's this time!!!! i am now on a detox, strictly no alcohol for me, i want to be as healthy as poss and have the best womb lining any embryo could wish for!!!!! AND I AM GOING TO BE POSITIVE (she says    lol!!) i wish i could see in to the future!!!  

you might not be a week behind me yet emma my cycle can be quite long so you may even over take me!! 

have a good weekend everyone.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Cheeky

Glad to hear your giving your embies a good start by detoxing tell me what you are doing for that  
Also its good your being so positive about it all   

Have a lovely weekend 
Emmaxxxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck and love with your FET.  I will keep popping on to see how you are getting on.

Mac x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Mackie   when are you starting tx again hun


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello emma,

i am just trying to be really healthy, lots of fruit and veg, no alcohol or smokey environments for me and lots of excersise  !!

one of my friends is in labour as we speak, its such a strange feeling of excitement and envy all rolled into one. 

have a good weekend ladies.

cheeky xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Cheeky

Are i know how your feeling honey, your pleased for them but you think i want to be having a baby   dont worry honey we will both be having babies soon just keep  
Good on you with the detox it will be worth it in the end  
Well i have got back from the miscarriage clinic  everything went fine he said i had a colourful past what with all the loss's etc   but has taken bloods today for nk cells and also more clotting tests so go back in 2 wks for results and to collect steroids if needed


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Emma and Cheeky,

just wanted to say that I am having natural FET in January as well, my AF is due a week on Monday, so I will propably be the last out of the 3 of us to have the ET.  It will be really weird for me as I have never yet made it to ET or been on a 2WW.

I am trying to be healthy, drinking plenty of water, eating well and not drinking alcohol ( although I slipped up last night and had some wine )

Emma- Glad your appointment at the miscarriage clinic went well, it will be interesting to hear what your results are and what they are going to do!

Speak to you both later

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Red-Hurrayyyyy not long till you start hun   dont worry about the wine hun, once your a/f starts then just stop then, at least with the natural fet its a lot quicker not having to d/r for 2 wks etc  
Lets hope we all get sticky BFP'S this time


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Emma,

are you having any medications with your FET ?  I am having absolutely none, I was a bit freaked at first but Jess, who posted earlier on this thread is at the same clinic as me and it worked for her so i am trying to relax and be positive.

Lets hope we all get sticky BFP's this time and go through the nine months together.       

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Red

Im having progynova when im just about to ovulate i think   then cyclogest as normal, so i dont know why they call it natural


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning ladies,

hope you are all well, red- my fet is completely natural and i know how you feel, at least with some medication you feel like you are helping in some way, i might suggest to the clinic when i go next monday that i feel i should have the cyclogest and see what they say.

emma- do you have to pay for those blood tests and what are they for? (if you don't mind me asking), i just want to know of anything else that i could be tested for as i am 'unexplained'!!!

cheeky.xx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

How are you?

We are hoping to start with my feb/march cycle.  But aren't sure whether to do a natural FET or a fresh.  Am having FSH levels taken this month so will go from there.  As my consultant told me i'm getting older and I have been around for some time!  ( I think he was referring to being under him for the last 3 years!!)  He has applied for NHS funding for us which we never thought we would get, so that would be a lovely bonus what with the wedding this year.  But if we don't get it we'll still carry on - just have to save a bit harder!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Mackie-Hmmm thats a tough one does your cons suggest a fresh then adding any extra to your frosties or does he suggest fet to use the last of them up   well done on getting some nhs funding  

Cheeky-Hi hun   i had bloods for nkcells which can either be a cause of failiure for embies to implant or a cause of m/c and i also had some blood clotting tests taken too all by blood not sure of the names sorry.
I have to go to a private cons for the nkcells testing as a lot of ivf cons dont believe in them   and yes i had to pay will let you know what the invoice comes too but i think it will all come to about £800-£100 inc the appts


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

hope you are all well, I'm just back from the gym and feeling very proud of myself, I have been 2x this year already .

*Mackie * - just wanted to wish you well with whatever treatment you go for, hope the NHS funding comes through. We are due for NHS funding in May this year but we are hoping that our  come through for us and I won't need to have another go at a fresh cycle. Anyway if our FET works we lose our NHS funding anyway.

*Cheeky*- I'm just going to trust the clinic and go 'drug free'. I know it can work and I am hoping as I have had 2 pregnancies (ectopics) it means that my eggs are keen to implant ( I hope)       

 Emma

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Red-Well done on the gym honey, i wonder how long that will last


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Oh Emma, thats a bit cheeky   

Mind you I will stop when I am on my 2ww 

Red


----------



## conny (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi there,
I had medicated fet, tested bfn on boxing day, af came 2 days later.  I thought this very quick, has anyone else experienced this.  Before on fet, yet again it was bfn, af didnt come for 2wks.  Was this normal, or is there something wrong.

Conny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Conny

Welcome to the thread sorry i dont know the answer to your question but i know that i came on the day i should of tested although i knew it hadnt worked and tested bfn 2 days before, maybe speak to your clinic and get them to adjust your meds  

Red-Sorry hun couldnt resist


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Where have you all gone hope your all ok


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning all,

*Conny* - sorry I have never had FET so I don't know the answer to your question, I would speak to the clinic like Emma suggests.

*Emma* - How are you ? I am off to the gym again this morning, don't say a word . I am still signed off work so making the most of it. Back to work next week 

*Cheeky * - How are you ?

Are we all waiting on  ? I am due next Monday, whats everyone else's dates ? Cheeky i think you are meant to be first aren't you ?

Speak to you both later

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello everyone, 

sorry i have been sooooo busy at work i haven't had a minute to post.

Conny- hello to you and in reply to your question, i had natural fet in november and my period started 2 days before i tested which was exactly 14 days from when i ovulated so it was spot on, i don't know about medicated but i would have thought the meds hold it back by a few days.

Red Ad - yes i am now on day 7 of my cycle and next appointment is monday to see whats happening, lets hope theres a lovely juicy follicle in there and then its time to buy the ov predictor kit!!

Emma - hello, hope you're well, any results back from your blood tests? 

mackie - hello hope you are well.

hope i haven't missed anyone, here's an af dance for all of you that are waiting -        

see ya later.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Cheeky-good luck for your appt next week hope there is a follie growing for you   dont get the results back till a week on saturday hun  

Red-Blimey i bet when you get back to work the gym stops   my a/f is due tomorrow im going for acup tonight will get her to move things me thinks


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Its me again,  Spent so much time telling everyone here that I was going to the gym nearly missed my class 

My work to a phased return to work so I am only going back part time so I hope that I will still keep going to the gym.  I will have to now just to prove to Emma how committed I am 

Cheeky - Day 7, gosh your loads ahead of me.  Good luck with scan, hope  theres a lovely juicy follicle there. 

Emma- Bet I beat you to  

Anyway, better go and get on.  


Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello again ladies,

emma - you may be only just a couple of days behind me then if the accup does the trick, my fet won't be until at least 22nd jan cause my cycles are so long, depending on the length of yours and when your clinic do fet's, you never know!!!    

red ad - lets hope your af hurry's up for you too.     

well i am still positive about this time, ive been reading lola's diary (has anyone seen it) its fab, hers was completely natural and she was positive all the way through so i'm gonna try and keep as positive as i can. hers was 3rd time lucky and mine will be 3rd time (hopefully) lucky too!!!  

i am realistic at the same time though and have my next treatment planned out and ive started to save my pennies already. 

see ya later.
cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheeky-I have read lola's lovely isnt it, thats what we do then we all have to keep   throughout  
My a.f is normally 30/31 days so who knows when they will go back   be nice that were not so close together as it wont put so much pressure on all 3 of us  

Red-Cor wish i could go part time, d/f wont let me said i have no reason to cheeky bugger   told him i would make him nice dinners but still not having it   im going to make my a.f come before yours even if it kills me


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello again,

yes it could be quite exciting to all be a few days after each other, i hope and pray that its BFP's all round.  

we can at least help each other to stay on that positive vibe if we have any low days and my accupunture lady says laughter is the best thing for those embryos and for the blood flow to the womb.    

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh well here goes then Cheeky


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

well if laughing is good i will just keep reading the Jan/feb thread you lot are sooo funny on there ive just been laughing my head off    , can't believe ive only just found it. i still need to get my bearings round all the different threads.

here's to more      tomorrow, good night all.

cheeky.xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi there

Yeah I started the FET process last week 06/01/07 so have another blood test on the 11/01/07.  We have 3 embroys frozen so thawing them all.  Just waiting to see what happens, it is a natural FET so running with my cycle.

Good luck to everyone else doing and FET this month

Roma


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning ladies,

hello to you roma, i have 3 embryos frozen but i'm going to just thaw 2 and see if they are ok before we look to the last one, there is only a couple of cells in all of them so i'm not holding out too much hope for them but you never know, i'm trying to be positive and not even think about it till next week.

so what day do you think you should be having transfer? do you have to do ovulation predictor tests like me?

good luck and keep us informed.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Roma-Welcome honey and sorry for the loss of your twins     lets hope this year will see us all getting BFP'S and xmas babies    

Cheeky-Keep laughing   and keep   those embies could be fighters   

Why dont you both come over on the cycle buddies thread too it is funny   its jan/feb cycle thread 

Well a/f is due today no bloody sign of her yet, typical   so any a/f dances would be welcome please ladies


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies 

                 

Thats my little af dance for all of you that are waiting for her, won't be long now i'm sure!!!! well it's the weekend again and i know i will be dying for     but i am trying to be really good!! i think i might just have a little glass of red wine with my dinner tonight unless i can find some will power from some where!!! i find it when the embryos are in there so surely i can do it before hand.

i would love to join you emma on the jan/feb thread but theres so many of you i don't know whether i could keep up and i would hate to offend somebody if i missed them!

just off to play badminton with my hubby so catch up later, hope my dance has done the trick for you all.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Have a good badminton match   oh please come on there no one will be offended  

Thanks for the a/f dance


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Roma - Best wishes with your FET this month.  When will you be having the transfer do you think ?

Cheeky - Do join us on the jan/feb thread, I'm sure you won't offend any one, you shouldn't worry as Emma goes about deliberately offfending everyone       (only joking Emma)

Emma - here ia a AF dance for you
                         

Lets hope it works, or i'll be getting my AF before you   

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Red    lets just hope yours isnt late then   thanks for the dance by the way  

Cheeky-You have been out voted  

Are you ladies up to anything nice this weeked   were skint what with the ivf and m/c clinic bloods £800 for bloods   oh well all in a good course and that


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies

i will try and pop on to the jan/feb thread then but i don't know how long i will last with so many of you!!!

i am currently feeling a bit guilty i had a few drinks last night i just couldn't help it!!!! i have had a really busy and stressful time at work this week and had a lovely badminton match with hubby and then couldn't resist!!!      my hubby said its not as if i was binge drinking and the embryos are not in there yet but i still feel like ive let myself down!! 

at the end of the day though there are women out there that catch naturally and do a lot worse. 

i'm going to be brave now and post on the jan/feb thread!!

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheeky-Dont beat yourself up honey like your d/ says you havent got the embies inside you yet so try not to worry about it you will only stress yourself out more  
See you on the jan thread


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies, 

just done the longest post ever on the jan/feb thread!!! i'm on a roll now so thought i'd pop in to say hello.

red admiral - still no af? haven't seen you on here for a day or so, hope everything ok.

roma2006 - any news on your natural fet?

 emma,conny,mackie and everyone else who i've missed.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

How is everyone today ?  I'm fine, not been about over the weekend as DP keeps me busy when he is at home.    

I have got to go back to work tomorrow  , don't know how I am going to fit my work around my healthy living luckily I am only doing afternoons for the first 2 weeks.

Emma - whats the situation with .  Mine has not arrived yet but I'm sure I'm on track for tomorrow.  It won't be long then until my     get defrosted.  It weird I feel like , I think its because as mine were frozen on day 1 we have no idea of what quality they will be.  Our consultant thought they should be fine as we had a good fertilisation rate so I am keeping that thought to help with        .

Cheeky - you have had natural FET before haven't you ?  Is it the case that you don't have a 2ww wait but have a shorter time.  Its just someone told me that the number of days between the day you ovulate and the day you get your period never changes, so if this is normally for example 14 days and your    get put back a couple of days after you ovulate does this mean you only have to wait 12 days to know if you have a    or a  ?

I know a couple of days won't make much of a difference but I like to know what to expect.

Anyway, off now to see what DP is making me for tea. 

take care

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello red,

hope you've had a lovely weekend, in answer to your question, yes it was 12 days after my fet when i started to bleed, which was exactly 14 days after i ovulated so you would know before the 2weeks were up, although everyone is different i suppose. my clinic still made me test though just to make sure cause as we all know some people can still bleed and get their bfp. 

i have 3     at day 1 so i feel abit like you. one of them had only 1 cell so i really hope at least the best two survive. but we must remember each one has the chance of multiplying and doing us proud. one of the couples on 'child against all odds' had 2   at 1 cells and had twins.

hope af comes tomorrow for you. cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening Ladies

Red-How does your d/h keep you busy then     ohhh good luck for getting back into work tomorrow, it will be hard when you go in but as soon as your there you will be glad to be back im sure   

Cheeky-ohhh how exciting 2 days less on a 2ww is a big difference that will save us going more insane as the time goes on    

Ladies im sure your lovely embies will be fine, i have 2 icsi left frozen at 4 cell so im hoping they go onto divide as i had a couple last time with my medicated and they lost cells then didnt do anything  i suppose the plus is if they dont then i can start d/r hopefully on d21 of this cycle and go straight into a fresh   

Anyways night ladies
Emmaxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning,

How is everyone today ?  My   has arrived so have to phone the clinic  this morning when they open.  Emma any sign of yours ?

Better go,   at the clinic today.

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Red-Glad your a/f has turned up on time   where is mine   bloody thing


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

just an update on me, my scan yesterday was showing a follicle at 10mm so im back again for another in the morning, when it gets to 14mm they leave me to do an ovulation predictor kit and i call them the day of my surge.    are thawed a couple of days later and then all being well they will put them in on the same day. 

how is everyone else? any af yet emma? whats your nexr step red? conny, roma?

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheeky-Well done hun thats good not to long to wait now   

Im still waiting for my a/f   im not happy


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

no wonder you're not happy emma, its always the case isn't it, i was the same when i was waiting for my last fet in november            that was an angry af dance for you. ok emma   , good luck, lets hope tomorrow brings you the wicked  . 

i'm off to the gym tonight    , i really want to do as much as i can before next week cause i really don't think i should be doing anything that strenuous after the transfer. 

 to everyone else.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheeky-Thanks hun   its a pain in the butt to be honest   i know its going to come but its playing games with me  

Have fun at the gym dont work to hard   yeah no excerise in the 2ww


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Cheeky - good news about your follicle, not long now until your FET.  I have to wait until cd10 and then start testing with my OPK's, once I get my surge I have to phone the clinic and then go in for a scan 2-3 days later to check the lining of my womb is OK and get my   defrosted.  I will then go back the next day for transfer.
I will also get injections of hcg every 3 days
Emma - Any sign of   ?

Off to listen to my hypnotherapy CD and then get ready for early night... V tired since being back at work.

Take care

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

just got back from scan appt, my follicle has grown to 13mm!!! i need to start opk on friday and then call clinic when i see surge, which i think is going to be sunday so probably have transfer wednesday of next week!!! i also asked about my     and they are better than i thought, i have a 4 cell and 2 3 cells!!! 

i am quite positive at the moment!!      

any af emma  

catch up later.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Red-How is work going hun  

Cheeky-How exciting and well done on the frosties   no a/f still 6 days late now  
Come out come out where ever you are  

Im having acup tonight so i will get her to help bring it on


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

just a short post as I am really tired.  Work is going OK thanks Emma but finding myself worn out by this time at night.

Cheeky - glad you are feeling positive and everything is going well.        

Emma - where is that   ?

I went for counselling today, we get 6 free sessions through work and the girl that sits next to me went recently when she separated from her husband, she said it made her feel much better so I have decided to give it a try.  It was strange at the start but when I finished I definitely did feel better for it.  So I will see how next week goes.  

Anyway hope you are both well

Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Red-Glad the counselling has helped, cant do any harm   

She is still not here so will see if she appears tomorrow as had the old acup tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Where are you   hope you havent blown away in the wind   or in your case Red covered in Snow  

Still no a/f even after acup i normally come on the day after acup but nothing


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

My transfer went ahead on wednesday, 2 embies on board.  Now I have the 2 week wait!!!!!  Can anyone advise anything that may help?  I am resting over the next few days.

Feels weird not taking any medication etc, it is all in the hands of nature now!!

Sticky vibes to you all

Roma
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Roma-Well done hun   just keep drinking the water, rest and eat well   havent you even got cyclogest   heres to you getting your BFP


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi there,

I hope to do FET in Feb but hope you don't mind me joining you. I will be taking estrogen Aspirin, prednisolone, metformin, and progesterone support after transfer plus all the vitamins i take. (call that natural)

Emma, thanks for invite over here. Gosh I hate that when AF is late. Mine was 9 days late on my last fresh cycle. Its so stressful and frustrating.    Need to put on your best underwear and a pair off white trousers  

roma2006, Good luck for 2WW hope this is a successful one. Keep us posted of progress. Hope you don't go too crazy  

Cheeky, glad  you got the good news that those embies are good quality. Not long now hun.

Red, Sorry work has been so busy. Its often hard to go back after time off. I know that work makes me really unhealthy don't eat or sleep properly. When will you FET be?

Love Mickle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mickle-Welcome and good luck for your cycle  

Looks like everyones left us   oh well never mind im sure they will be back...still no a/f for me  

Well ladies appt went very well i  in there as i have felt a huge weight lifted from my shoulders and i now know why i lost my babies  
My protein S which is a clotting type is sky high so much so he is taking it again  and my nkcells are very high to 1.14 when the be borderline they need to be 0.something  i have got to take Heparin,aspirin and steroids two days before e/c or in fet case 2 days before e/t £185 for the meds which will last me for 12wks  if i dont get a bfp this time then i just stop them and i can use the rest for my next cycle...he said the stats for fet were low which i already know.... i was  as i feel like i can now relax with my next pg and not crying before i go in for a scan


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Not been about much recently as have been very busy. I didn't get blown away or got caught in too much snow .  All the snow is gone now, thankfully although it keeps raining which isn't much fun.

Roma-   for the 2ww.  Sending you lots of         Whens your test date ?

Mickle -   and welcome, my FET will be at the end of the month I think, when in Feb will your FET be ?

Emma - Glad you got some answers, any sign of   ?

Hope everyone is well


Red


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Red

Glad to see your still ok  

No a/f but have all the signs she is on here way   hurry up witch


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Good, I'm glad


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All  

Well a/f has turned up at last   so will call my clinic tomorrow for a scan either tomorrow or tuesday  

Hope you have all enjoyed your weekends   i have been the bit*ch from hell to d/f   probably cause im all hormonal due to a late a/f


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi there,

I will be going for my FET in February if AF turns up on time will be 18th, 19th or 20th Feb. I am tracking my cycle this month as I figure if I know when i ovulate i will know when AF will turn up.

Emma74, So glad that AF turned up eventually and you can get started.

Red, i there hope you can finally relax after your busy week.

Cheeky, hope you are well. Your transfer will be very soon, so     

Love

Mickle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mickle-When is your a/f due


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies

Im leaving you   my clinic are so busy they cant fit me in for a natural cycle so i have decided to not risk d/r for my 2 embies not to make the thaw so i will be having another fresh cycle and start d/r on the 10th feb 

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope to see you ALL with BFP'S or else    

Thanks for being great 
Emmaxxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Emma. That s really bad luck.  I thought i read somewhere that you had been started on medication for this cycle already?! Which clinic are you with? Have i seen you at the ARGC board? I am in on wed to see if ive ovulated. ET normally about 5-7 days after that i think.

Sopical X


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi hun

I was going to go to the ARGC i havent ruled it out at all if this cycle doesnt work i will be there like a shot  
Im at the woking nuffield my clinic said they would do a medi fet but i only have two left and im scared to get all that way in case they dont survive the thaw  

Good luck
Emmaxxx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

i haven't had much time to get online for a few days but i couldn't wait to catch up.

emma- after all that waiting for af and now they won't do a natural fet, thats not on, bet you are well p'd off.   
sopical - hello there, where are you in your cycle? sorry if ive missed something.  
mickle - thanks for the positive vibes and a very warm welcome to you.  
red- hello there, whens your next scan?
roma - good luck on your 2ww how you feeling? i should be joining you on wednesday!!!   

my clinic will be thawing my smallest    tomorrow and hopefully thay make it through tomorrow night and then i will be having fet wednesday!!!

check in with you all tomorrow ladies.  

cheeky.xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear all,

Emma, Thats a shame hun, Do you feel better about doing the fresh one? I know its something that I considered doing a fresh one instead. I will find it difficult if none survive, I know I will. 

Cheeky, thats great news will be keeping everything crossed for you on Wednesday,    . Do you mind me asking you how many days post ovulation you will be when they do transfer?

Roma, How are you feeling?

Red, hi hope you are OK.

Sopical, Not long for you also.

I have a 2WW for my AF so hope its on time.

Love Mickle


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Emma- sorry to hear that your leaving us  wishing you the best for your fresh cycle next month.       

Roma- Hows the 2WW going ? 

Cheeky- I'm not due for a scan until I get a positive on my OPK's which I reckon should be the begining of next week.        for the thaw.

Mickle- hows things with you ?

I am still really busy, in fact when I got home last night I had to go straight to have a lie down as i was so tired.  Going to take it easy from now on.

Any way better go, off to my acupuncture at 9.

take care

Red


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, i have been feeling quite negative about this cycle. Mostly i think its natures way of protecting. I am (i think) a natural optimist, however, after so many s**t experiences it really does become more difficult to remain positive. I hate to feel like this. Maybe it will work this time cos I'm not expecting it too! that would be ironic!

Emma-I think your right about the risk involved, not sure what i would do. I don t really understand about them only offering you a med cycle. I thought one was only offered meds if needed? Do you get a choice at your clinic? I was never offered a med fet, but i have read some of the ff ladies saying they prefer a med cycle! What chances do your clinic give for a FET? Any idea? 

Cheeky-I am day 3 PO. I think ET should be around a week after LH surge, i have bloods (scan?) tomorrow am, so i ll know more then. I plan to sit and do nothing through the 10 day wait. I only read your post today, so hopefully your emmbie are strong and determinded. Fingers and everything crossed for you.      

Red- What does opk stand for? i ve seen it somewhere before, but I'm having a brain freeze!

[fly]Good luck everybody​[/fly]


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi sopical,

it stands for ovulation prediction kit.  I know what you mean about feeling negative, its awful isn't it.

Cheeky- hows things going ?

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

red- thanks for asking, i had a call from the clinic to say two embies have survived but they have lost some cells so they are only 1 cell each, they have kept the best one which is 4 cells in the freezer and will thaw it tomorrow if these two don't make it through the night. so i'm not holding my breath but lets just pray they have a wonderful night in the warm and come on leaps and bounds by the morning.

sopical - i know how you feel, its best to be realistic but they say if you think positive then your body will be positive but its easier said than done isn't it?!!!!

roma- any symptoms yet?   

mickle - it will be 3 days after lh surge/ovulation tomorrow which is when (all being well with my embryos) i will have the transfer.

seems strange without emma doesn't it,   emma if you are still keeping up with us and good luck for your next cycle.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Cheeky.

[fly] for today. I will be thinking of you.  [/fly]

 to everyone else.

Red


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Thinking of you today Cheeky. .

Im suppose to be on the m1, but cant quite gather the motivation. i hate driving in this weather. I hope its not meant to be getting any worse. Oh well here goes. Bye.

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks red and sopical,

still waiting for the call!!!!!!!! trying to occupy my time!!!     

will keep you informed.

cheeky.xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Cheeky,

Just wanted to pop on wish you luck for today. Hope those embies have a god night dividing. The wait must have been unbearable but hopefully those embies are safely snuggling in. 

 

Mickle


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

i am back from clinic and now officially on my , i have no more embryos in the freezer though as they had to thaw my best one this morning as 1 from yesterday hadn't moved at all. so i have a 2 cell and a 4 cell snuggling down in their new home. please stay little ones!!!!!! 

sopical - hope scan and bloods went well today.

red- any surge yet?

mickle - thanks for baby dust, hope you don't have to wait too long for af.

roma - you are half way through your 2ww now aren't you? any signs?

      to us all.

cheeky.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola Ladies

Just want to pop on and wish Cheeky all the best for her 2ww      

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies too lets hope you all get BFP'S this month   ...otherwise there will be trouble


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

wooooo hoooooo cheeky, well done. I ve been thinking of you. what a rollercoaster ride this all is! . Take it easy, put your feet up and keep those little embies warm and safe. Well done to your determined little embies .

Such a shame your not on the ride this time Emma, your time will come. Im a great beliver in fate, whats meant to be is meant to be.

Bloods today showed i have ovulated (thank God, that hurdle out the way!). I ve started heparin and aspirin tonight and will probabaly be on dextermethosone tomorrow! Its all starting to feel real again! looking forward to a bruised tummy again! i hope and pray with all my heart that this works this time for all us cycling ladies!


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

hi there,

Just wanted to wish Cheeky good luck     Thats good news two on board what a day you've had.


Sopical, great news for you too and your getting closer to your transfer.

Roma, how are you doing?

Red, How are you?

Hi Emma

Love Mickle


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

good to hear fom you thanks emma thats lovely, i do hope you get your well deserved BFP on your next fresh cycle.  

mickle- thanks also.  

sopical- lets hope they continue to be as determined for the next 9 months!! when are you joining me on this rollercoaster?!!  

           

love cheeky xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Morning all,

Cheeky -         for 2ww, are you off work ?  

Sopical - glad everything seems to be going well.

Roma - hope everything is good with you, when is your test date ?

The news with me is that I am not going to have my   transfered this month.  I have decided to wait until next month as I don't feel up to it at the moment.  I have just started seeing a counsellor and I think it would be better to have seen them for a few times before I start tx.  I am also just back at work since my ectopic and it is chaotic.  I am hoping I can get things back on track with my life and work before I get my   put back in. 

I have been thinking about postponing for a while now and I decided yesterday that it is the right decision for me.  Anyway, I will still hang about here to see how all my FET buddies are doing.

Take care

Red


----------



## ambrosine (May 11, 2006)

panda, im so sorry,,,,,i followed your story last year, and just read your sad story, i do hope you are a little stronger now...

bubbles:  what SIDE effects did you get from the hormones? im so ill on them, more mental effects..really, but on medicated fet ...ive only got 5 embies, and they want to defrost all of them, to get the best 2 so really upset..... i wish i had had unmedicated now....

  oh well, good luck ladies 







ambrosine x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi to everyone 

Hows it going cheeky? I hope you have your feet up and are taking it really easy. Thinkinf of you and sending loads of sticky vibes!!! 

Red, Are you tempted to start with ovulation kits? i know i always start to early (just incase!).

I had more progesterone bloods today and got a call saying my levels are looking good and might have ET tomorrow. I have a blood test at 0730 and they will let me know. One way or another its likely to be this weekend (if they survive the thaw)!!!!  I'm actually quite excited now, and keep telling myself its going to work this time! I have a good feeling, which I'm sure can only help not hinder! I ll let you know if i ll be on the dreaded wait tomorrow!

Bad news for dh, i have to waste some time in the West End while i await the call! Hummmmmmmm, now what will i do with my time? 

*[fly]Happy and positive vibes[/fly]*


----------



## onedaysoon (Jan 24, 2007)

Just wanted to pop onto this board and wish everyone lots of luck with their natural FETs.

After a failed IVF in October I have just got a BFP with a natural FET (the cycle bit was natural but I am on gestone and clexane so not without drugs). 

Our consultant suggested a fresh cycle, then a medicated FET but I decided to stand my ground because I reacted badly to the IVF drugs. I kind of got the impression that a natural FET was not usually that successful. 

Anyway it can work - but believing that is really hard sometimes I know. 

Thinking of you all.  

Love 

Onedaysoon x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi onedaysoon. thanks so much. it really is encouraging to hear the odd success story! It gets increasingly more difficult to stay positive!!! All the best for you too! 

Well guys, thats me out for this cycle. Progesterone levels had not risen sufficiently to continue! OH MAN!  i have started on a medicated cycle and hope all goes well for next month. i have no idea what a medicated cycle even means, i was so p ed off, i did nt even ask what it involved! 

There s always something else waiting to trip you up is nt there!!! . As you guessed, I'm not a happy bunnie. Mostly cos i was up at 5am and wandering the streets of London till 3pm. Clinic told me to stay around and wait to find out results re. ET. I think i ll be better after a good nights sleep.

Hope your all OK. i ll pop in to see how your all doing.

Sopical X


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All

I just wanted to pop on and join you I am starting FET next month well my cycle is due to start on the 9th but as we all know when we are waiting on it it doesn't appear, this will be our third FET all natural only using cyclogest as I am a donor egg recipient and as far as we know I have no problems. We had one BFN last FEb and a BFP in July/August but it turned out to be that good old blighted ovum.
Am feeling positive now the new year is here.

We have to travel from the Scottish borders to Sheffield where my 3 frosties are it could be very frosty all around for the trips.

Well just a bit of an intro Hope it is ok to join you.

Snaffles


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Snaffles and welcome. Looks like we will be cycling around the same time next month!  We can keep eachother company!

Hi to every one else, hope all s ok.

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

red- so sorry to hear you're not feeling so good at the min perhaps it is best you delay tx if you're not feeling positive, you don't want to waste any   . sending you a big   . no i'm not off work this time round i feel if its going to work it will what ever im doing and i'm not doing anything strenuous. hope all goes well for you next month  , i will pop in to see how you're doing.

sopical -    for you too, i can't believe everyones leaving me for next month, i hope this doesn't mean i can't do you all proud and get a BFP for this thread. my clinic don't do any blood tests so i'm confused about all this!!   

onedaysoon -   to you and you're BFP, thank you for popping in, it does help to hear natural fet works because when you are having this treatment it does play on your mind that the success rate is very low.   

snaffles - good luck for next month, hope af turns up when you want it.  

mickle - hope you are well matey.  

my update is - day 3 of 2 week wait and i'm staying quite positive at the minute, i have gone straight back to work and living my life as normal as possible and because its a natural fet i know ive only got possibly a week tomorrow/monday to go before i know. stay    stay!!!!!!!

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

I know cheeky, we re all deserting you. Its up to you to set a good standard here. When you get your BFP, we ll follow suit!  My clinic is really hot on its monitoring(which I'm very pleased about). Thats why its was such a drag when i found i could not proceed, i d been going up every day for bloods and not only is it the time, but it costs a flipping small fortune having all those tests. Money now down the drain cos my body has failed once again to perform its natural duties!  I'm wondering whether we should go for another fresh cycle. I have immune issues and we re likely to be shelling out loads on tx to resolve that. i wonder if it would be best to give it absolute best chance? What do you think? I have emailed my clinic and am waiting for a response. Its all such a mine field! 

I think i ll train to be a gynie nurse after all this. i can t believe the knowledge i have gained in such a short time!

Thanks for your support.

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

sopical
i really don't know, i suppose theres a higher success rate for fresh cycle and the cost of having a fet could be going towards your next fresh one. its difficult because you just don't know that one of your frosties could be the one. i will blow you some bubbles to help you think  .

let me know.    

cheeky.xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Almost through the 2 week wait, the last few days are the worst really!!!! Feeling like going to take the dreaded , however trying to remain full of hope.

to you all and hope the embies stick.


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Roma, when do you find out? I ll cross every thing for you. 

Sopical X


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi there

I'm a newby and just wanted to get some advice re symptoms that I've been experiencing - v confused !
Had my FET on 21st January (2x 7 cell embys)- natural apart from cyclogest - so I'm in the dreaded 2WW.  I am due to test this weekend (though think I may be tempted to test early?!).  
I had some spotting on Friday (which was only 5 days after FET) which confused me big time - any ideas??
I've had some spotting everyday since, and feeling achy like pre-period pains so of course I am fearing the worst.
Test day can't come soon enough can it?

All the best to everyone in the same boat.  Please let those little ones decide they like it in there enough to snuggle up and stick around !!

Lots of love,

x x x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Skyblue, that dreaded 2ww. we go mad trying to analyse every little twinge! That spotting could be implantation bleed! One thing I'm learning is that what ever i predict or anticipate about the tx, it all ways turns out to be something else! It really is a waiting game! It does appear (from reading many posts) that early spotting/bleeding is more common with IVF than natural conception. Not sure why, maybe cos its quite an invasive procedure? I hope your little embies are snuggling in tightly and thats causing the spotting.   

Let us know if you do cheat and test early. Superdrugs own brand are the most sensitive ive found, They are meant to detect beta hcg levels of 50. I know for a fact they can detect as low as 15. Good luck.

Sopical X


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks for that - really encouraging.  I may well test on Thurs (day 27) what do you think?
I hope they are snuggling too !

x x x


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Can I join you, here we go again on this rollercoaster....Had my baseline scan yesterday (day 10), still a bit early so got to go back for scan on wednesday 31st, fingers crossed everything moving along as it should. Hoping its 3rd time lucky for me.

Wishing everyone luck and lets hope for lots of      

   for everyone

Roma - When do you test   Wishing you lots of    

Skyblue -   hope them embies are snuggling in nicely

Cheeky - Hope all going well on 2ww and youe aren't going too   

Sopical -     and hope all goes well for next month

Red -   but you are doing right waiting until you feel stronger

Snaffles - I'm natural FET also, feels weird not using drugs, although DH is pleased cos drugs made me    on IVF... Good luck for 9th 

Burnie x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning ladies

skyblue - i am on 2ww also, i am nearly half way there, my official test date is not until next wednesday but i am desperate to do a test, i know that a test should show up for me at the weekend which is 2 weeks after ovulation and i really would prefer to know while i'm not at work, if i were you i wouldn't be able to help myself and do one tomorrow, but i am not saying it is a very good idea    naughty me, i am just saying what i would do. i haven't had any spotting, no tender boobs no nothing!!! so i am trying to stay positive but last time AF just came exactly 2 weeks after ov. Good luck and keep us updated, i will be thinking of you       

sopical - hello matey, i have never used superdrugs own hpt thanks for the info    

roma- hope you are still positive    how long you got to go now? i am completely  . i will be thinking of you.

burnie - welcome to you matey, good luck and yes i am   .

  to everyone else, red, emma, snaffles, mickle, onedaysoon.  

love cheeky.xx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All

I am sorry I ask if I can join in and then neglect you all, life has been a little hectic over the last week.(we were supposed to be trying this month but my work is really busy and didn't want to put myself through everything at once this time I want to take it easy, well as easy as possible.)

Cheeky I know what you mean about wanting to test over the weekend it is just a bit easier. I didn't test early but ws so tempted.

Burnie  Fingers crossed for you too it is also our third time

Skyblue as it has been said it could be implantation keep positive and try to relax (I know easier said than done)  Hope they are all snuggled.

Roma My fingers are crossed for you.

Sopical You will know in your heart what you want to do, it may be hidden deep but you will make the right decision. What happened with the clinic.

Hi to everyone else 

Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

just a quick post to say good luck to cheeky and Roma on the 2ww

onedaysoon - thanks for sharing your story with us, best wishes with your pregnancy. 

Burnie - welcome and  

Sopical - Sorry to hear of your postponed tx.  for next month.

Skyblue- welcome,   and   on your 2ww.

Snaffles - I know what you mean about things being hectic, hope things are settling down for you now.

Looks like my FET will be at the beginning of march now.

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Red March is just around the corner sounds great. 

Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Snaffles,

i know, it will be here sooner than I think.  when is your ET planned for ?


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Red

My cycle should start on the 9Th Feb so Transfer should be about the 26th Feb I just hope that I am not late but last time I was so it is only to be expected it never arrives on time when you are waiting for it. I wanted to try in DEc but ET would have been Xmas Day so we put it off till Jan and my work load just seemed to huge to try and deal with it all so we are now Feb and I can assure you that it has come round really quickly.

Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi snaffles,

my Af is due on the 11 Feb so I reckon that ET will be on the first couple of days of march, so i will not be that long behind you.
      

Red


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi there

Red, snaffles and cheeky - thanks for your   wishes.

I am keen to test early, and will prob test either Fri, Sat or Sun - depending upon how patient I can be !
You will have to set those   on me.

I need to test when I don't have to go to work too and can wallow for a bit.   

I am on progesterone so that may well delay AF (it did for my first FET).

Another day closer anyhow.

Lots of love to you all x x x


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Red
I really wouldn't be surprised if I am a day late it will be good having somone to go through this with.
Do you have far to travel to your clinic.

Skyblue you will know when you are ready to test or when you just can't wait that extra day. I think I will struggle this time to wait I think it is good not to have to go to work after.

Good night all and Sky blue that really is another day gone.

Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Snaffles - my clinic is about 30 minutes away, so not that far.  What about you ?

Skyblue - Hows it going ?  Not too long now, I don't think I can set the   on you as i think I would be exactly the same  

 to everyone else.

Red


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI Red

I unfortunately have to travel from the Scottish borders to Sheffield. We lived down in Sheffield and started our treatment down there and my three frosties are still there. When we moved we decided to keep our treatment down in Sheffield they are absolutely brilliant and I have gotten to know them and feel comfortable there, it takes us about 3 1/2 hours to get there. So we stay over DHs family are all still down there but this time I don't want to tell everyone so it could be difficult.

Take care 
Sky blue another night gone.

Lots of love Snaffles


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello to everyone,

its just a quicky to see whether anyone has heard from roma as i think it is her test day today. if you are reading this roma i know its a bit late but my fingers are firmly crossed and i wish you all the luck in the world.    

catch up later.

cheeky.xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well it was a    today.  There was always a low chance with it being a Natural FET.  We have been through worse last year.  We are going for a full cycle April/May, spring       good time of the year for renewed hope!!!  I am still trying to be positive that one day we will have a baby to love - with everyone on this site it is the most natural process in the world but just eludes us.

I hope there are  Positives for everyone else this month.

Roma


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

So sorry Roma to hear about your BFN    sending you lots of hugs x x x

Red - I'm still hanging on in there.  I am due to test on Sunday 4th, but think I may need to go early on Sat.  
Am feeling v crampy and very negative today  .

Going to the loo for the umpteenth time in a min.......aarrgghh ......all this knicker checking is tiring !!  

Lots of   to you all for BFPs on testing dates.

x x x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies

roma - i am so sorry to hear your news   , at least you've got your next plan in mind for the spring, i have already decided what i'm doing next if i get that horrible bfn yet again. take care.

skyblue - good luck, keep    i am right behind you!!!  

snaffles - that is miles away!!! it is difficult when not telling anyone, we have only told our parents this time round.

red- how you feeling? you might need to send the   for me, i am desperate to do a test, i feel so bloated and every so often get a real feeling that its worked but then in the next breath reality kicks in!!!!  

burnie - hows things with you?

        

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Cheeky - keep away from these pee sticks    i feel like such a hypocrite as if it was me i would just used them without telling anyone in advance.  However it is best to wait and get an accurate reading.

Roma - sorry to hear about your BFN   I hope that your fresh cycle gives you that BFP.

Skyblue - How are you feeling ?        

Snaffles - Looking forward to cycling with you it will be good to have someone else to go   with.

 to everyone else.

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning all,

i think someone is going to tell me off now      i bought a superdrugs own brand of hpt yesterday and guess what ive done this morning!!!!! yes i did the test and a line came straight up, its only 8 dpt but theres definately a line, not too feint but not as dark as the control line. it doesn't end there........    i then got all excited and went to asda before work and bought a clearblue digital, i took the same sample with me and tested with it and you've guessed it, it came up Not Pregnant!!! AAAARRRRRH what do i think now? is the superdrug one as sensitive as sopical said and more so than clearblue digital 

i am so naughty, i just couldn't help myself, my af should arrive sunday so its not that early to expect a test to show up but i do understand they give us an official test date for a reason.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry red you must have been posting at the same time, too late ive done it   !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi cheeky,

I have read somewhere on FF that the clearblue digital is not as sensitive as the ones that do lines.  Also is it not the case if you test early that it is best to use the first pee of the day as it is more concentrated.  I think a positive is a positive no matter how faint, I'm sure I have seen somewhere that you can't get a false positive unless you are getting hcg injections.

If it was me i would stay calm   try and relax and test again tomorrow morning, or even better Saturday if you can manage to wait until then.

i am really happy for you and sending you some positive vibes.        

Red

ps if you do a google search you can find a site which lists all the pregnancy tests and their sensitivities (can't remember its name sorry)


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you so much red, that is just what i wanted to hear, i have not had any medication at all so i know it can't be anything else but natural!!!!!!! please stay bambinos!!!!


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

everybody

Cheeky, cheeky, cheeky - you are soooo naughty !!  
Hang on in there, keep busy, and try to relax.  You have a way to go until testing date - so do try and stay positive.
Sending you lots of positive vibes my lovely    

Red - I'm still feeling v nervous, analysing every twinge (don't we all?!) 

I'm due to test on Sat 3rd Feb, but AF due tomorrow so the knicker checks are reaching fever pitch now !  

Cheeky/Red - I bought Clearblue digital cos I can't bear trying to work out the blinkin blue lines - but now I'm worried that it might not be that sensitive.  

Lots of love to you all due to test soon - right there with you


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello skyblue

i think you will be fine with the digital test i am just testing far too early.  

last year on my 1st fresh ivf i got positives on the digital tests but it was about 10 dpt, i am only 8 dpt today so i am sure you will be ok matey.                           .

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

hi cheeky 

Thanks for this.
Can you tell I am panicking slightly ?!    

Will stick with the clearblue and test on Sat I think then I'll be 13dpt  - phew  
I just hope I get that far as I have a sneaking suspicion that   will be here tomorrow.....

Make sure you hang on in there - you're only a few days behind me and I'm with you all the way    

Lots of    Skyblue x x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks skyblue,

i think you are my lucky charm as my favourite colour is skyblue. don't panic yet remember all the signs for a bfp are the same as the wicked  , i think god has made this a bit unfair on us but keep positive    . i am here if you need to talk.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi guys I just wanted to let you know that I had checked out the sensitivity thing and the clearblue normal detect at 25mIU but the digital doesn't detect until 50mIU.

Hope this helps

Nic


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you nic, that makes me feel better and sopical did say that the superdrugs own brand were very sensitive, i just hope tomorrows line is much darker and i will know its going the right way then. i am trying soooooo hard to keep my feet firmly on the ground.

love cheeky.xxx


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry nic, i forgot to ask when you test,         and sticky vibes for all of us eh?!!!!!   

cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Cheeky,

Sending you lots of      - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the line is a def. positive tomorrow 

I'm supposed to test on Wed 7th but because my cycle is exactly 28 days and AF is due Sat I'll probably end up testing Sun if AF doesn't show  .  I am finding it sooo hard - I just want to know  .

I think I've become obsessed, DH thinks I've lost my marbles - I think I've lost my marbles even the dog is looking at me as if I'm deranged!!

Good luck for tomorrow   
Nic


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello nic,

my official test date is 7th also, but because ive done a completely natural fet my af should be due sunday, i only did a test this morning cause ive felt bloated for past few days and couldn't help myself!!!!!!    lets hope its bfp's all round then.   

cheeky.xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

hi cheeky hi nic

thanks for all the top tips re sensitivity of pee sticks !!  

gonna stick to my clearblue and hopefully stick to testing on Sat -  

Here's to lots of     and        OK?

Sending lots of     and stuff.

 to everyone

Skyblue
x x x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hi everyone, i'm back and extremely scared, i haven't even told dh about the test yet, he thinks i'm gonna test tomorrow, he's out at the minute so you will never guess what ive done!!!!! i have 2 tests both superdrug ones that i bought to do one tomorrow and one saturday but ive just done another so i can tell him when he gets back and its definately another line!!!!! the reason i'm scared is we've been here before on my first ivf cycle we had positive tests for a few days and then i started to bleed about 4 days after.

on the other hand on my last fet we didn't get anything so this time is looking better isn't it       i know i'm ranting but how and when can i get excited? if i had just caught naturally and did a test i wouldn't be feling like this.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

hi cheeky 

ah - bless you cotton socks !!

you are very naughty - but I don't blame you one bit !  I'm finding it sooooooo hard to stay away from the pee sticks !!  

Stay positive, try and relax (BREATHE !!) and I'm sending you loads of positive vibes     that this is the   you have been waiting for.

  

Lots of love Skyblue x x x

    

PS what did DH say ??!!


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy cheeky. I was nt kidding about those tests, trust me, I'm an expert!  you may be doubting your early preggie, but that line does not appear unless the ole HCG is present. I ve used them loads of times. the last time i used one i had a HCG blood that same day (it was two days before my period was due, so very early) and the HCG was at 15. It doubled to over 35 the next day!!! I hope all goes well from now on. I feel so excited for you! The superdrug test is meant to have a sensitivity of 50, but like i said! I would nt trust anything else quite frankly!  Watch this space then huh!

Burnie- Hope your scan went well today? what have they said?

Skyblue-i bet your even more tempted now! 

Roma- very sad to hear your news, its just not fair is it? i kinda think its all a game of chance and your chance will come. 

Red- Hi, how you doing. Feb s already here, it ll soon be March!!

Snaffles- We have done cycles without telling anyone and it can be a bit tricky, especially if you need their help!

I have heard back from our clinic and they have suggested that we should def be using our snow babies for this cycle. They don t seem to think (assuming they thaw) that the success rate are that much different to fresh embies anyway. I have been doing some research in to the frozen v fresh and the outcome is quite interesting (in favour of frozen in some cases). Anyway, that s my news, ill carry on with the sniffy stuff till my AF arrives and then off for day 5 scan. Not sure what after that, Ive never done a medicated FET before. 

Take care lovies

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning ladies,

well i told dh, he is trying so hard to be realistic cause we've been here before, but i did another superdrug test this morning and definately positive, i did it at 5.15am before dh went to work so he could see for himself and at 6am i got a text from him saying IM SOOOO EXCITED!! bless him he wants this so much and i want it for him as much as me. the only thing is now i daredn't do any other test i just can't bring myself to buy a clearblue digital and see that horrible 'not pregnant'. So i am now going to just relax until the weekend is over and pray that they are in there to stay and that nasty   doesn't make any appearance, i may do one monday morning then to put my mind at ease.

sopical - i owe you one for your knowledge on those tests, perhaps now that i am at two days before my period is due a clearblue may show up tomorrow, did you say digital sensitivity is 50miu?   good luck for you and your    and thank you so much.

skyblue - thank you for all the positive vibes, i hope you get your bfp tomorrow, if you've decided to test. you are so good i don't know how you have held out this long!!!     .

nic - any news? are you being good too? good luck for testing, i wish all of us get our long awaited BFP's, i really do.   

hello red, snaffles, burnie, emma, roma and everyone else  .

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Cheeky I think  are in order I'm so pleased for you - in answer to your question here is a post I posted earlier on the 2ww board

_Hi Ladies I'm looking for some help or advice!_

_I am currently on day 9 of the 2ww but my AF is due either today or Sat - I am really regular on a 27/28 day cycle. I had HCG jab on the 20th with ET 24th (2 10 cell embies). Last night I didn't move of the bed as I had moderate AF pains and was convinced AF would be here in the morning. Woke up at 1.30am for the loo and there was brown discharge on my liner - nothing when I wiped (sorry TMI) so that was it total panic mode, couldn't sleep convinced it was all over for me so decided this morn to POAS what had I got to lose!!! At 6.00 I tested and there was a very very faint line but you could see it - I would have thought HCG was out of my system as its 13 days from jab - still got brown nearly black discharge this morn with mild AF pain but I am a nervous wreck and feel really stupid because now I'm even more worried after testing. I know I have tested too soon but I so want this to work, could this be a chemical preg? God I feel sick now I knew I shouldn't have bought those pee sticks it was a bad omen _ 
Nic


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

oh nic, bless ya, as everyone always says - a line is a line even if its faint. which test did you use? i had strange pains all day yesterday especially around my belly button, this IF is just so unfair isn't it?!!!! try not to worry, we both must stay as positive as we can. ok?       

i am at work but will be here on and off if you need to talk, we are at the same stage really, my period should be due sunday so i'm gonna be a nervous wreck all weekend!!!  

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Cheeky it's great having someone to talk to who understands how emotional this whole thing is - I've used the superdrug one's as well but I think I'm goin to stay away from the pee sticks until Sunday.

Take care
Nic


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

nic, have you still got the pee stick? my line came up straight away, its a bit faint but a definate positive within a minute but when i got up an hour after it had gone really dark. what does yours look like now hun?

i'm not going to buy anymore, theres none in the house so i haven't got any to tempt me.

love cheeky xxxxxx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Yeh I still have it - the line is still there alot darker but alot thinner than the control line , I've just decided to take things really easy today and not do anything except take DD to nursery and collect her - I know that I am so lucky already so I really shouldn't be complaining.
Speak to you later and thanks again.

Love Nic

P.S Blowing you some bubbles


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

ok nic, take it easy and try not to worry, i just want to say megan is beautiful you are so lucky she looks an absolute sweetie!!!

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks Cheeky, she is a little monster so don't let that angelic face fool you but I wouldn't give her up for anything.

Hope you are having a nice day at work, I'm back on Monday so I'm hoping I know one way or other before I go back.

Take care    
Nic


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

God i can't believe it I go to work today and come back hoe to find I have pages on this thread to read 

Cheeky-         its looking good.

Nic and skyblue-   for testing.

 to snaffles and sopical.

Anyway better go as DP is making me dinner and he likes me to be in the kitchen and tell him how great he is when he is cooking for me. Men !  Mind you its a small price to pay for getting a meal cooked for you on a Friday night.

Speak to you all soon, we are away tomorrow but will be back checking up on you all on Sunday.

Red


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi there FET buddies

Red Admiral - I've done the same and come home from work to check lots of messages - just what I needed though cos I am soooooo scared about testing tomorrow !!  

Hey cheeky - that is looking very good indeed - well done you !  I'm really excited and so pleased for you on your   !

Hey Nic, sorry you were feeling down and had a panic, this 2WW has been such a roller-coaster I've had exactly the same sumptons, I was convinced AF was coming last Tuesday had really bad AF cramps the brown stuff (sorry TMI) and I though "game over" then it went away yesterday - weird....  Hang on in there, only a few more days to wait sending you a big  .

I'm still utterly convinced that I'm gonna get a BFN tomorrow and I am paratically counting the minutes until testing tomorrow.....

Cheers for the support and will be in touch soon.

Lots of love to you all on your 2WW and sending lots of   for lots of   's.

Skyblue
x x x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Skyblue- i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. You just never know. good luck            

Cheeky- how you feeling? hope your taking it easy, i can t wait to see what your beta will be after the week end!!!! 

Red- its all a bit exciting here at the mo, i hope the good vibe lasts!!!  Even on some of the other threads i m on it seems there are BFP gallore! Fantastic 

I'm waiting for my AF. Every month i think i might be pregnant, even this month, which is a bit odd, cos it would have to be the immaculate conception (we used protection cos of the natural FET sorry tmi!) What is wrong with me? i think it might be time for me to step out of this trying to get pregnant page in my life before it really drives me loopy! 

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

mornin ladies

skyblue and nic -         i wish you both all the luck in the world for you testing this weekend, keep us updated, i will have everything crossed for you.

red - have a lovely day away, and nice to see dp spoiling you, you deserve it. 

spoical - let me know if you need me to do an af dance for you!! hope you're not waiting too long. 

hello snaffles hope you're well.  

nic hope you feel much better today. 

well i know i said i would stay away from the pee sticks but i'm addicted to them now  
i did a clearblue (normal) this morning and its a definate positive, it come straight up and its not faint. now i know i should be excited but i am still treading on the cautious side because ive been here on my first ivf, so i asked dh when we can start being excited and he said if its still a BFP in 8 months time!!!!! i obviously told him people might start to notice if we're still trying to keep it to ourselves until we are absolutely sure its going to be ok!!! i don't know how to feel buddies  

catch up later love cheeky.xxxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, just a quick one before i go out for breakie with dh and dd. 

Cheeky- How lovely, you have put a smile on my face this am. Im so pleased for you. i think the time to really be cool about it all is when you ve seen the heart beat. Most studies suggest once that has been established the risk of mc becomes very low. But There s no boubting you have your BFP!!! 

Hi to everyone, and let us know your good news asap!!!!!      

Sopical X


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Cheeky Congatulations I am so pleased for you I know what you mean about getting excited but just think you have gotten over the first hurdle Yippee you have that line.

Nic and Skyblue hope all is well with you thinking about you all this weekend.

Sopical Hope your weather is as nice as ours is and that you have a brill day out.

Red The time is flying we will be on our way soon, I have just looked at the met office forecast and guess what the weather is to change the middle of next week just my luck it still doesn't seem to bad though.


Well HI to everyone else hope all is going well

Lots of Love 
Snaffles


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

just wanted to see if nic and skyblue are ok, i hope you're just busy and thats why we haven't heard from you.
      

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi. just popping in to see if nic and skyblue are ok too!  Thinking of you and hoping for two more BFP s very soon or else 

Sopical X


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Cheeky, Sopical, Snaffles and Nic

Sad news I'm afraid from me.  A resounding  when I tested this morning.  Kidded myself for a while thinking that Clearbue might not be sensitive enough (!), that I might have tested too early (only 1 day ahead of that recommended by clinic and day 29 for me anyhow...) - but DH and I have got our heads around the fact that it wasn't going to be 3rd time lucky.  Very sad.  

Thank you to you all for your kind words of support, it really is much appreciated, and has helped me get through my 2WW.

All the best to those still waiting and I really do wish you all the luck in the world for lots of BFPs - will be great to hear lots of great news.  


Cheeky - hope things are still positive with you??  I hope to hear that news post weekend is good also.  Lots of   you deserve it my lovely x x 

 to everyone else on this thread.

Lots of love, Skyblue x x x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

awwwwwww Skyblue, so sorry to hear your news, i just popped on before going to bed to see if there was any news. TUT. Life sucks sometimes. Sleep well and try to keep your chin up. Do you still have to get your beta checked with your clinic? I don t want to get your hopes up, but remember what i said about my first beta being 15. thats way too low for the hpt you used to detect. Just a thought.

Good night everyone.

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

skyblue - i'm so sorry to hear you news, its so hard and we have all been there so we know how you feel     , which your family and friends don't understand unless they've been through it themselves.

i am sending you the biggest     for you and dh. i would just get the next plan in your head and look to that, its what kept me focused last time. 

remember we know how you feel so if you need to release any emotion or just have a rant you know where we are. 

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh Skyblue I've just logged on and seen your news - I'm so sorry I just hope things get better sending you a big massive  

Thanks Cheeky, Sopical and Snaffles for your words of encouragment - was really busy yesterday so thought I'd give the site a break - ok I'm really nervous writing this down because I'm scared of jinxing everything but I tested this morning and there is definately a line - slightly fainter than the control line but a line - I'm still really worried though because I'm still spotting but it is brown/black not fresh (sorry TMI) I didn't have this when I had Megan so I think that's why I'm freaked out.  We have decided not to tell anyone until Wed as thats my offical test date and hopefully it will still be positive then, think I'm scared that embie is still undecided about whether it likes it's new home or not.

Well thats all from me, take care - you guys really are the best

Luv Nic


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

nic,

i would say that sounds positive to me, i'm in the same boat, but i'm not spotting, i just want to wait till wednesday aswell when i hear the nurse saying 'congratulations you are pregnant', then i will beleive it.

so fingers crossed on wednesday we can both go mad!!!! 

lots of prayers will be said to keep us positive till then.      

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Nic, what a fantastic first step?  I think the whole spotting thing could be a million things, so please try not to dwell on the one negative thing it could mean. How fantastic. I ll hold my breath until we hear for definite, but i feel very positive for you.                  

Cheeky- how you feeling? is nt it wierd how its so exciting and upsetting all at once reading this message board? Poor Skyblue (and all of us who have experienced that soul destroying BFN).

Big hugs to you all.

Sopical X


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and   - much appreciated.

I tested again today (not really sure why other than the fact that AF still hasn't arrived....) - yup still a   ......
We're digging in and trying to think to the future.
Soul destroying - but onwards and upward eh?

Keep us posted Cheeky and Nic !  Lots of   to you for next week !!

Love of love,  Skyblue x x x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

,

Skyblue- so sorry to hear your news    

Nic and Cheeky - things are looking good.        

 to snaffles and sopical.

Nothing much happening to me, back at work fulltime now and just trying to get work organised so I can take time off for my ET next month.  I have decided to take 3 weeks off, a week before when I am away with a friend to a country house hotel for some pampering, then 2 weeks off after ET.  I hope that I can enjoy it and not go  

We had a lovely weekend in Edinburgh and we even managed to agree on a new light for our dining room ( have only been looking for 6 months!  )

Anyway better go and get organised.

take care

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

morning ladies,

can't stop cause i'm at work again, but just wanted to let you all know, i did another clearblue (normal) this morning and the line came straight up, dark and thick!!!! me and dh really trying not to get too excited but its looking rather good isn't it girls?!!!!

hope you are all well, big      to you all and thank you sooooo much for all your support.

catch up later.
love cheeky.xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Cheeky,

I am going to have to get excited for you if you don't start getting excited  .  Seriously though I know how you feel.  Take it easy.  

      

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

red, 

thank you hun, if you could get excited for me that would be great!!! this IF takes all the excitement from it doesn't it, because its took so long to get here, you automatically think that someone or somethings going to come along and take it away from you. 

we just want to hear that nurse say "congrats you're pregnant", then i will try and get a little excited. ok matey. 

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Cheeky - I totally understand how you feel, sending you         .  Are you getting a blood test tomorrow or is it more pee sticks.  Best wishes for tomorrow.

Nic - How are you ?        

 snaffles and Sopical.

I've been at acupuncture this morning, it was sore but I feel good now.  he told me that my pulses are stronger than they have been in a while, so I was pleased with that.  Not much else happening here apart from its snowing !  Not sure how I feel about that.  I do like the snow but I was enjoying the mild weather and like seeing all the flowers starting to come up in the garden.

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

red- the clinic just do a pee stick, i have done another this morning, i can't help it, it really is looking soooo positive. can't wait for tomorrow, my appointments not until 3pm!!! how lovely to have snow, glad your accupuncture went well and you are feeling much better. not long to wait now for your next go. 

nic - any more tests done? i am sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow    

skyblue -    i feel awful that i have positive news, i want us all to have our dreams come true, its just not fair.

sopical - any signs of af yet mate?  

snaffles - hello there, hope you're well. 

if i don't get chance to get back on later, i will report in after clinic tomorrow!!! i am scared, excited, worried and any other emotions you can think of i am probably feeling them right now   .

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Cheeky, I'm just so excited for you. Sounds like its really starting to sink in! Is nt it funny that you won t feel its OK till they give you the all clear!!!
Have you got any symptoms yet? Good luck for tomorrow (not that you need it)! 

Hi Red. I love the snow, how lovely (only if one does nt have to drive in it!) I kinda woke this am thinking it would be snowy, don t know why. But it was nt anyway! 

My AF turned up yesterday and i have an apt on Fri for a scan and bloods. not sure what they ll do with me next cos i ve never had a medicated FET only natural! oh well, I'm beyond caring now, they can do what they like to me! as long as i get a the same result as Cheeky. 

I d better go and clean the breakie stuff up (yes i know its past one in the afternoon!), and take the woof for a walk. welcome to my world!

Sopical X


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Guys thanks for your words of encouragement - think I'm feeling the same as you cheeky, tested again yesterday morning with a clearblue and it came up positive straight away but I'm still holding out for my test tomorrow as I rang clinic yesterday to tell them that I'd done the test and also about the spotting, they told me not to worry but to test using the test they gave me on Wed and let them know.

I think I feel scared and also feel awful for you girls that so deserved your BFP this month but didn't get it.

I'm feeling alot better today as the spotting stopped yesterday morn and no sign of it since (she says trying to type with her fingers crossed)

I will let you all know tomorrow what the result is, in the meantime take care of yourselves and good luck to everyone hoping for a BFP this month.

            
  

luv Nic


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwww nic, sounding good hunnie! That spotting seems quite usual with ivf stuff, i read about all the time. it seems more common in the ivf/fet population. I ll wait till tomorrow before i get totally excited for you (don t want to tempt fate), but im getting good vibes!!!  It is tough for those of us without our BFP s this month, but i know for sure it should not take anything away from your happiness cos we re all soooooo happy for you. 
I can t wait to hear from you both tomorrow.

Huggs to everyone. 

Sopical X


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Well its official now as I got a   this morning - am booked in for a scan at the clinic in 2 weeks time.  I am so happy and so scared at the same time, I just want everything to be ok.

Cheeky good luck for you appt this afternoon although I'm sure it's going to be a BFP.  

Sopical - hope your appt on Fri goes well for you.  

A big    to Red and Snaffles.

Take care 

Luv Nic


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

How wonderful. Congratulations nic, i can t tell you how pleased i am to hear your news!
Ihope the next 8 months fly by and that I ll be hot on your heels. 

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello everyone,

my   is official aswell, scan booked for 2 weeks time!!!!!   to you nic i'm with you every step of the way!!!!

hello and thank you to all you lovely ladies for all the support and good luck wishes.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

OMG Cheeky thats brilliant - we'll both have our scans on the same day.  

                       

This is going to be another long two weeks waiting for our scans but we'll have to try and keep each other sane.

Take care of yourself and your little beanie

Luv Nic


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantastic news for you too Cheeky. I cant believe the amount of good news on these boards at the moment. You guys are very lucky indeed! 

Wow, what about the snow warnings for tomorrow then? I hope it does snow and i can keep my little girl off school. I really miss her when she is there! I must be the only mum who wakes up in the am trying to think of an excuse to keep her at home! 

I m really fired up to start on this cycle now. I know it does nt mean mine will be a BFP too, but it does make me feel more positive and that can t be a bad thing can it? 

Sleep well ladies and keep those little snow babies safe and warm.


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

[fly]*Congratulations to Cheeky and Nic on their BFP's  * [/fly]

Heres hoping your good luck rubs of on the rest of us.

Red


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All

I am not reading for a few days and it all goes crazy.
Cheeky and Nic CONGRATULATIONS I am so pleased for you both.

Well the weather I have been dreading is with us I always love the snow I grew up by the coast in Northern Ireland so we never had a lot and what there was disappeared quickly with the salty air but now any chance I get I am out walking in it, I love the outdoor life we mangaged a few days in Scotland a few weekends ago when the snow was about why am I saying Scotland we live in Scotland but are just in the borders it was the deep snow we went in search of. Anyway I really am waffling now what I had intended on saying at the start was I have been doing an AF dance so my cycle would start so I can go and get my frosties transfered, I was supposed to start tomorrow and now I want it to hold off a little only a day so we can make the journey on Sunday in the daylight it is about 3 1/2 hours drive.

Well I should go now as I have not been to work today the roads weren't brilliant any old excuse I suppose they were passable I just wanted to stay at home I am sitting looking out of the study window at the beautiful white on the ground but hoping it doesn't get any thicker.

Red how are you doing if we think about each other a lot maybe our cycles will become synchronized so hope you are thinking about you are due this weekend aren't you I'm not going mad.

Sopical how are things going good luck for tomorrow

Skyblue how are you getting on hon thinking of you lots.

Goodbye for now
Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Snaffles - i am not planning on having   until Tuesday   so hopefully you will be OK.

Nic & Cheeky - Hows it going ?  Are you managing to stay away from the pee sticks now ?  Cheeky are you getting excited yet ?

Sopical - How things with you ?

Skyblue - Hope you are taking good care of yourself.  

I'm just off to the gym then work  .  It was sonwing here yesterday but its not too bad ( not bad enough not to go to work)  Who else has got snow ?

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

red - i haven't done a pee stick for 2 days!!!! good or what eh?!! so now i am believing and allowing myself to get a bit excited as i've never got this far before. its hard to concentrate at work, i just want to talk on FF all day. we got snow here in the midlands yesterday and may get some more today but i'm not planning on going anywhere this weekend, dh painting the living room to keep him busy.      hope   turns up sooner rather than later for you.

nic - any symtoms yet? are you getting excited?!!!  

snaffles - any sign of the old  ? let me know if you need a dance. 

sopical - you stay positive lady, me and nic have started off some good luck for this thread for you all ok?    

skyblue - i hope you and dh are ok, i really do.  

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone. Has anyone heard from Skyblue? Poor chick, it really sucks when things don t go right with all this. I suspect she just can t face coming on at the mo. I get like that, then i can t help getting interested again. I love seeing how you re all getting on. Is nt it funny how people can become important to you and we hav nt even met? 

Snaffles- how many little snow babies do you have left? Your place sounds lovely in the snow. We ve had a bit of snow. The schools all closed  so it meant i had dd and dh at home (dh is a teacher). Great fun in the snow!! we have an odd looking snowman in the garden who looks like he might be around for a while!

Hi Red, i hope that this is the lucky board too. I m not supposed to be here any more, but i don t want to leave you all. I need to know your stories have happy endings like Nic and Cheeky s!!!!  so i hope you don t mind continuing even though I'm now a medicated FET. 

Cheeky-glad to hear your staying away from those p sticks. Does your clinic check your HCG levels or do they wait for the scan to see the heart beat? I'm glad your starting to get a bit excited now! 

Well, my news is, i had the scan today to check i had down regulated and i have . I had to start the hrt stuff tonight and will be back next fri for another scan and bloods to check my lining is responding to the tx.

Good night. Keep those little snow babies snuggly and warm Nic and Cheeky.

Sopical X


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi there everyone

It's been great reading your updates - thanks for keeping me sane !

I did disappear for a while, you know how it is when your dreams are dashed.....but I think I'm back on the up a bit more now.  

As soon as I came of the progesterone AF arrived, and to be honest that was a bit of a relief, mainly as then you can let go and move on really.  It was a bad one though....great, not only do you have to deal with a BFN but you get really bad period pains to boot - grrrrrrr !!  

The random crying took me by surprise.  Not sure why, but it seemed to hit us harder this time.  Mainly because I think we both thought we had the best chance yet.  Really strong, near top quality embies, but hey, not to be this time....
I've cut down now and only crying once a day - not cried yet today though - things are looking up  


Sopical - so glad that you are on track, very exciting that things are taking shape.  Really really excited for you and hoping to hear some good news in the not too distant future.  All the best    
Also Red, glad you are on track too - all the very best indeed !    again, hoping to hear good news from you too !

Nic & cheeky - still so happy for you both, and glad to hear that you are both doing well.  Hope you are looking after those little bambinis ?!  

We went to the clinic on Weds.  Good appointment and we've decided to go with another full IVF/ICSI cycle - so we're going fresh next time rather than FET.  We had to abandon our first ET (on our first IVF cycle) due to OHSS - blinkin awful I can tell you.... 
This gives me renews optimism.  Not looking forward to all the sniffing and stabbing again, but do feel more prepared as I know what's in store.  I wasn't too bad last time apart form the fact that I managed to fall down the stairs (from top to bottom - ouch) and nearly set the house on fire when I left the hob on and went to the dentist - oooops.  Hopefully I'll be more together this time??

No idea on timescale yet.  Might take a holiday first - fancy skiing with all this snow around !! Need to pull myself together first and then we'll get cracking.

Will continue to check up on you guys cos I'm loving hearing your progress.

I've given you all lots of bubbles to thank you foryour kind words and thoughts - lots of love and BIG   to you all.

Bye for now - look forward to chatting again soon,  

Skyblue x x x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, just popped on before retiring to bed with me hot choccie (dh out). Skyblue, you just made me  then  in one posting! I m sorry to hear to took it so hard this time. I really do understand though. I took my last mc worse that the others, i think we just break emotionally sometimes. Sounds like your picking up a bit now. You will be in my prayers for you next cycle. I quite like the idea of the skiing though! every cloud eh!? 

Anyways, I'm really off to bed to watch some scrubs i sky plus ed the other night. Does anyone else think its hysterical?

Sopical X


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All

Well guess what AF arrived exactly on time I don't know when that last happened I am in a foul mood at the moment we just lost the rugby it was me that jinxed it as well ( I'm from Northern Ireland by the way) I haven't been drinking for a while and I decided it would be good to open a bottle of champagne (bloody French) All my previous attempts I have not drank alcohol for a couple of months before and this time I decided that it would be OK to have some champagne as i feel quite positive at the moment and we had a bottle in. How wrong was I they scored in the last minute (cant say it is the last time I will drink fizz as I love it). I don't really know why but I just wanted to celebrate getting going again with my embies and I had the feeling I wouldn't be drinking again for about 15 months.

Sorry if you can't understand all this waffling it is the bubbles. Dh has just come in and read this over my shoulder and said you should say you only had a bit of champagne ( I haven't been drinking alot over the last couple of years so very little gets me ******.)

Skyblue nice to hear from you again it is so not fair first time I had a bfn I was in agony with Af but as you said it is good to get it out of the way so we can move on. Have u made any decisions about dates yet.

Sopical I have three precious little snow babies left donated by a very wonderful friend.

Red how are you getting on

Cheeky Its about time you put those pee sticks down.

Nic Hope all is well 

Lots of love 
snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Cheeky - Glad you have stopped the pee sticks, did you say when you scan is ?  I can't remember.  Had very busy weekend and everything has gone from my memory.

Nic - how are you ?  Hope everything is well with you ?

Skyblue - Glad to see you back with an action plan.  I personally always feel better when I feel things are organised.  best wishes for future tx.

Snaffles - Don't worry about the champagne, I watched the BBC2 programme ' the truth about food'  during the week and it helped me be more relaxed about things.  They did a study into detox, one group did detox for a week and one group did everything in moderation.  The groups blood, urine and saliva was tested before and after the week to see if doing detox helps to reduce toxins in your body.  AND the answer was NO !  They interviewed a toxicologist who stated that the body will usually get rid of toxins from the body anything from 5 minutes to 48 hours.

So by the time you are ready for your FET the alcohol will be long gone out of your body.  I think Cheeky had some wine in the weeks leading up to her FET, cos I remember discussing the difficulty in having none at all ( Oops its AA for me next  )

I actually off to have a glass of wine myself.

best wishes

Red

PS I also read that their was a study which believed that a glass of wine the night before ET had beneficial results with regard to success rates !


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi Girls I bet you thought I'd left the country, DH is away at the mo and all the stuff that I put of doing during the 2WW (because my head was so fried) has caught up with me so I had to come down from my cloud   and deal with the real world.


Snaffles - I had a glass of wine on the Sat night before I had ET on the Wed and it obviously didn't do me any harm so I wouldn't worry just think positive thoughts      
Red - how's things going with you, hope you enjoyed your wine! 

Sopical - glad to hear everything is on track with you sending you lots of     

Skyblue - its great to see you back, we've missed you and so glad to see that you are having another fresh cycle and taking some time out, it will probably do you and DH the word of good. 

Cheeky - how are you?  I am soooooo tired all the time, I go to bed early but then wake up during the night and can't get back to sleep, boobs are really uncomfortable and sore and the nausea is starting to set in so I am starting to feel excited because I'm starting to feel pregnant   - I just can't wait until my scan although it is still 1 week and 2 days away.  I haven't done a pee stick since Thurs even though I still have a clearblue digital in the bathroom  

Take care everyone
Nic

p.s. Snaffles I'm from N.I too but we are planning to move back to UK in the next month


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

nic - good to hear from you, i'm feeling very similar to you on the symptoms!!! exciting ain't it?!!

red- scan is a week tomorrow at 9am, can't wait!!! how long you got till your next treatment mate?

snaffles - definately don't worry about the alcohol, i had a relapse week before fet and i had a glass on the saturday before fet on the wednesday and it didn't do any harm.

skyblue - glad you are feeling better. keep us updated on your next treatment.

sopical - hows your lining doing? you stabbing now aren't you?

love cheeky.xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

well my   is here today, just need to phone the clinic and arrange it for this month.  I know that I am being stupid but I am frightened to phone in case they tell me they can't take me this month.  I have set myself a target that I must phone before 12 

Snaffles - How are things with you ?  Not heard anything from you since your fall off the wagon   When do you think ET will be for you ?  I reckon I will be 'seen' at the clinic in one of the first few days of March.

Cheeky - glad you are feeling good, not long now until your scan.

Nic - nice to hear from you, glad you are keeping away from the pee sticks, are you having a scan next week as well ?

Sopical - Hows things with you, not long now until your next appointment.

Skyblue -  Hope you are having some quality 'me' time as well taking time out to be with DH.

Well better go and phone the clinic, its stupid but for some reason I am a bit frightened of the woman who organises everything at the clinic and I hate phoning her.  She is always very nice so I don't know why I feel nervous speaking to her.    Anyway will let you what happens

Red


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Ok, how faced my fears and phoned the clinic.    Only to find that the lady whoh scares me was not in and I spoke to someone else who told me that it would be okay to start testing on day 10 with my opk's.  I have to phone the clinic when I get a positive and then go in for a scan..

Speak to you later

Take care

Red


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope all are OK. Excellent news Red. I sort of know what you mean about the phoning thing. I m sure there s some deep routed psychological reason for this!! I'm even a bit like it when phoning my GP surgery!! Great news. Hope you get a nice early surge! 

I'm in the clinic on Fri for a scan, i don t really know what after that. I ve never done a medicated cycle before (FET) and really don t know what it involves. The strange thing about his cycle is that i don t even care. I'm normally questioning everything, reading up on any medication they prescribe and always want to know what is going on!! This time, im like, whatever!! I know this sounds a bit odd, but i think I'm getting bored with it all. Do you know what i mean? All i want is a baby, why oh why does it have to be this difficult! 

This might be the best way to be, cos it has nt worked in the past with me being empowered with knowledge!!!

I really hope it works this time because i don t believe i have the emotional or physical energy to do this again. Sorry to dump this on you but its just how I'm feeling right now.

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello lovely ladies,

just a quick one for sopical - i know exactly how you feel matey, i thought this last fet of mine would be just to use my frosties and once i knew there wasn't any left i would plough straight into my next fresh ivf cycle. so i wasn't completely obsessed with every thing and look at the result i got!! all i thought this time is, i'm going straight back to work, i'm going to continue life as normal apart from having a beer at the weekends, i eat healthly enough anyway and the only other thing i didn't do and still haven't is have a curry. i know people do eat curry's but my MIL has made me paranoid about having one. 

SO YOU GO GIRL!!! Carry on as normal, do lots of laughing, go out and meet friends and don't think you've got to lie down for 2 weeks doing nothing. it helps to keep busy. if you want to have a   rant you know where i am.

  love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Cheeky. Thanks hun. I m feeling ok today!  I don t think the drugs help, do they? Hope all s ok with you.

Hi to everyone else. 

Sopical X


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All
I am sorry I have not been around I got a bit upset this week as one of my friends got a BFN on Monday and it really threw me, she is an absolutely amazing person and is one of the most supportive people on FF she is also trying with donated eggs so it is close to home for me, but anyway I am now pulling myself together as we are making the trip to Sheffield again tomaorrow night day 9 scan it is getting close.

Nic Shows you how much I notice I can now see you are from Londonderry I am originally from near Bushmills the only reason DH told me he married me as he loves whiskey.
Where do you think you will be moving back to on the mainland is it with work.
I love going back to NI but unfortunately we don't get back alot as this IVF is an expensive business and with having to travel so far it takes up a lot of my holidays as well but hopefully it won't be too long before I get back.

Red It is strange how we react I end up getting DH to do a lot of phoning as I get so nervous. Our ET should be the 26th Feb, I really can't wait.

Sopical I know what you mean about the strength but it amazing how it does come from somewhere good luck for tomorrow Hon and let us know how different it is. 

Cheeky How are you gettin on Hope all is well hon

Lots of Love
Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

how is everyone ?  Sopical, how did you get on at your scan ?  Do you have dates for your tx ?

Snaffles -   with day 9 scan, let me know how you get on.  I have to start testing with OPK's on Thursday. 


Cheeky - not long now until Tuesday        .

Nic - hope everything is goood with you.

 Skyblue

Nothing much happening with me, just trying to have relaxing time.  DP off out with his friend and I am obsessing on FF.  Went for a facial today and it was very relaxing and going to yoga tomorrow morning.  better watch not to get too relaxed or my body with forget to have its surge.  

Speak to you all later

Red


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies, 

red- my scan is wednesday 9am its dragging so much!!!! have you had your surge yet? thinking of you.  

snaffles - any surge for you yet aswell?   

sopical - how are you? how did your scan go? any news on transfer dates?   

nic- not long now for your scan too, hope you are well and not suffering too many symptoms. 

skyblue - when do you go for your next fresh cycle, please keep us updated and pop back on here won't you?

thinking of you all. 

cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Big  to everyone.

Cheeky- Fingers and everything crossed for your scan on wed. Should they be able to see the HB by then? How are you feeling? Do you have any symptoms yet? Good luck chickie, let us know how it goes. 

Red-Finally getting to the checking stage huh? Feels like we ve dragged well behind the other lot does nt it? Still, it would be boring to get all those BFP s in one go, better to spread them out a bit! I hope it all goes smoothly for you and you get a nice early surge! 

Snaffles- its sad when that ole BFN raises it ugly head. Best wishes for you friend hun. Hope your scan brings you some happiness though! 

Nic- when is your scan? Good luck for that too.

Skyblue- Hope all s ok with you and your feeling motivated to step a board the FET train for another exciting ride to who knows where!! 

As for me, scan on fri says my ole lining is about 7-8 thick. They put me on dextamethosone (immune stuff) and heparin (sub cut) and asked me to come back on Wed for scan and more bloods. I think they ll start me on some form of progesterone supplements (pess or IM) I think i ll be for ET at the weekend!!!!  I m quite excited!!!! 

Smile, be happy! 

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

not long now then sopical!!!! i wish you all the luck in the world.          

will let all you lovely ladies know how my scan goes tomorrow. think i'm a bit scared at the minute, keep thinking 'what if they don't find anything?!!!!!'   

love cheeky.xx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All

Sorry I have not been on but I went for my scan on Saturday and they wanted me to come back today so I stayed down in Sheffield don't want to tire myself out too much. DH phoned for results as I was on the train and when I arrived back I got the lovely news that I had to get an injection to bring me up to speed as I am going back on Friday for Transfer (aaahhhhh!) I am really excited. 
It was strange having the injection I have had so many needles in me over the years it doesn't bother me but with DH on the end of it I was scared bid woouse

Cheeky good luck for tomorrow

Sopical good luck for Friday 

Red how is it all going  have a nice time relaxing.

It looks like it is going to be a busy few days 
Hope you are all well

LOts of LOve Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Cheeky -   with your scan tomorrow.    Can't wait to hear all about it.

Snaffles - I can't believe you are speeding on without me, I don't start  testing for my surge until Thursday and I reckon it won't be until next Tuesday so ET will be at the end of the week.  That will mean you will be a week ahead of me in the 2ww.  Heres hoping we both get Bfps.        

Sopical -   for ET.  I've got everything crossed for you.        

 to nic and skyblue.

take care

Red


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 24, 2005)

everyone !

Great to hear all of your updates - all very exciting !!

Good luck and lots of    to you all.

Feeling much better now thanks.  Alot more positive.

All my frosties are gone now so feel a bit of a fraud on the FET board now but you've all been so great, and I have really found you all so supportive (bubbles all round !) and really helped me through my tx and expecially my 2WW.

DH and I have decided that we are going to go again with a fresh IVF cycle.  When we first started in April last year we had to abort our cycle (ie our fresh ET) due to OHSS.  Hopefully this time we'll get the drug levels right and I won't produce so many !  

Look forward to reading all about your news in future weeks.

Lots of love,

Skyblue x x x


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello lovely ladies,

sopical- good luck for the transfer this weekend, how did you get on today?   

snaffles- all the best for you too for friday.   

red- good luck with the old opk, hope it comes as soon as possible.  

skyblue - i wish you all the luck in the world with your fresh cycle, please keep coming back to update us, i haven't moved off this thread it must be good luck.   

nic - hope your scan went well today, please let us know how you got on.   

well my scan was 9am this morning and it was the best thing ive ever seen, 1 little heartbeat, me and dh are floating at the minute and i don't ever want to come back down to earth. i am 6weeks 3days pregnant, got to go back in 2 weeks for another scan and then they will sign me off to my midwife!!! this all sounds so strange, never thought i'd be saying this!! 

i do hope all of you are following in my foot steps over the next few weeks.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi everyone sorry I've gone a bit awol the last few days but reluctant to post too much as my scan isn't until Fri and I'm scared in case something is wrong (have been spotting a bit over the last few days)

Cheeky thats brilliant news on your scan honey you and dh must be over the moon   - I was supposed to fly to Birmingham for my scan today but didn't fancy flying so getting it done at local EPU instead on Fri.

Sopical and Snaffles hope everything is on track for you both, sending you lots of      

Red hope you get your surge soon - my goddness you might all be on the 2ww together at some stage     

Skyblue its great to hear that you are looking ahead and going for a fresh cycle this time, good luck hun.

Well I'll update on Fri when I get my scan - it's at 9.00am thank god because I don't think I could wait any longer - this is worse than the 2ww.

Take care girls and Cheeky look after that little bean

Luv Nic


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All

This is a me post I feel as if my feet have been taken from below me only one of our embryos has survived the thaw, I have been flying high about this go and now all our frosties have gone and we only have one at the moment hope it survives I am sittiong in work at the moment in floods of tears just hope noone comes in,
I know it only takes one but what if it doesn't last and multiply.

Sorry I have to go I cannot even see the screen I will keep you all updated.

Lots of love snaffles


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

oh snaffles!!! i know there is nothing we can say to make you feel better but try not to get too upset, you don't know it could be the 1 little fighter that will just do you proud.    

lots of                  for you and your little  .
my fingers are firmly crossed for you.
love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

AAAWWWWWWWW  for the lil snowies that did nt make it Snaffles. Please try to be ^Reiko^ . All the stories i read, there seem to be many who succeed with one lil embie that gives the impression it would nt stand a chance! As cheeky says, it really does just take one fighter. I ll be thinking of you and praying for your embie to keep going strong. ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ Thinking of you and sending a big  . Maybe you should be at home snuggled under a warm quilt with the tv on. Shall i ring your boss and tell em your not well and your going home? I could pretend to be your mum!!!! 

Cheeky- how fantastic for you and your dh  . I know its difficult for you see others upset when your on  but none of us would want to take any of that away. This whole trip is full of ups and downs, and its the up stories that keep us going too! so thank you. 

Nic- I know what you mean about keeping your head down, i m like that too, its almost like you don t want to jinks things!! I m sure the spotting is nothing, this seems to be a bit of a common occurrence with IVF/FET from what i ve been reading.

Red-hows it going? Hope things are going ok with you. 

Skyblue -  Hope your ok hunnie.

My apt yesterday was ok, my lining is around 9.5 (good i think), but they said they would phone me that evening to tell me start progesterone if my oestrogen was high enough. They phoned and told me not to take the prog, but go back fri for more bloods. Now im worried cos i know that ET(if they thaw  ) will be 5 days after i start progesterone. Surely there is a time limit on how long the lining will last? I m now dreading they abandon this cycle too.  Why is there always something else to have to think about? BIG SIGH

I ll be glad when the end of the week comes for all of us!


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Cheeky and Sopical THankyou both so much I am still a little fragile but have now come to terms with it, havn't cried that much for along time and then reading your posts I cried some more as it does feel so good to have people like you on FF to caht to. 

Cheeky as sopical has just said it only fills us with joy when there are success stories and that keeps us all going. Roll on seeing that midwife.

Sopical We seemed to go faster this time than our previous attemps I didn't think I would be in till Monday each time our body is different please keep positive and good luck for tomorrow 

I have just read back over the posts and Fri is a really busy day. Nic Good Luck as well

Skyblue you are not afraud we would miss you if you go.

BAck to work now

Lots of Love 
Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone

Cheeky - so pleased for you, it must have been so exciting at your scan.  

Nic -  today, can't wait to hear.

Snaffles - so sorry to hear your news.          for your  .  I will be thinking of you today.

Skyblue - nice to hear from you, hope that your next tx goes smoothly and there is no sign of OHSS.  

I started using my OPK's yesterday and I reckon I will get my surge next Monday or Tuesday so ET should be Friday or Saturday next week    Feel OK at the moment but know when it gets nearer the time I will start worrying about my    surviving the thaw.  I am off work on holiday (3 weeks  ) now so  just need to try and relax, I am away to Arran to a house hotel for a couple of days pampering on Sunday, so lets hope it helps me to be super relaxed and deal well with whatever happens over the next couple of weeks.

Anyway better go now as off to the hairdressers today and maybe a bit of retail therapy. 

Take care

Red


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi 

Thankyou all for your support It has bee wonderful, well our little one is safely on board I just have two weeks of nervousness in front me.I will post more as the days go by but I am resting as much as possible today as we travel north tomorrow again DH is pampering me he really is wonderful

Red Sounds good to me WE are off to Arran in April it is really strange so many people I know are going over the next couple of months Hope you have a brilliant time.

Sopical How did it go yesterday
HI to everyone else

Lots of LOve 
Snaffles


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi snaffles,

glad it went well, best wishes for 2ww and sending you lots of        

I will let you know how we get on at Arran, we are staying at Auchrannie House.

Hope everyone is is good.

Speak to you all when I get back.

Red


----------



## Nic (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi everyone sorry not been on for a few days but have been feeling really sick - I've come to the conclusion that the less sleep I get the sicker I feel.  Had scan on Fri 1 little bean on board with a heartbeat flickering away like mad - both me and DH had a tear in our eyes, I just can't believe it.

Snaffles just want to send you lots of positive vibes for your 2ww           and wishing you lots and lots of luck.

How are the rest of you getting on - hope you are all well.

Take Care
Luv Nic


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

AWWWW nic and cheeky. How lovely to hear about those lil heart beats. Enough to bring tears to my eyes. Congratulations ladies. Im sure you can sigh with relief once you see that!

Red- i love the sound of youe life right now. How jealous was i at the thought of all that pampering, retail therapy and a hol!  you go girl!

Snaffles- hope your keeping that lil snow baby all snuggly and warm. I can t wait to read about your BFP very soon too.             

Well, it looks like my levels must have been ok cos i got the call to start my progesterone. Im back in on mon am for more bloods. It looks like Wed will be the magic day for me. I can t wait. I just keep my fingers crossed for good levels tomorrow and all should be ok for wed. Phew, another bridge crossed! I ve been feeling a bit sick and have def put on some weight with the meds. My jeans were decidedly tighter than normal today!  I ll blame the meds anyway! 

Hope all continues to bimble along nicely for you all. And I will let you know watsappenin!

Sopical X

PS just waiting for dh to arrive home from Cardiff, he went to watch footie and his team lost (Arsenal)  . Think I might go to bed and pretend I m asleep!


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello everyone, sorry i haven't had chance to catch up recently but i have been so tired when i get in from work i have just been going straight to bed more or less!!!! i really do feel sooooo washed out but i don't care ive waited 3 and half years to feel like this!!!!!!!

sopical - hope everything goes well tomorrow for you mate.   

red- hope you're having a lovely time, hows things any sign of your surge?   

snaffles - so glad everything went ok for you,hows that  ?    

nic - good news about your little one, whens your next scan? mine is a week today, can't wait to see how much he's grown. good luck with the sickness i'm the same at the min. 

sky blue - keep us updated won't you mate? have you started meds yet? 

sending you all lots of positive vibes you lovely ladies.             

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, just a quicky before i go to bed.

No et for me tomorrow, my progest levels have dipped and the clinic want to see them higher before they can do et. Upped my prog pessaries and more bloods in the am. Fingers crossed for a leap in those levels or i think they might abandon the cycle again!  What will be will be! It does seems that those ole progesterone levels keep raising their head. I m starting to think that this could be one of my major problems! self diagnosis now! bit worrying!  Delusions of grandeur, i think I'm a doctor now. It must be the drugs!

Hope all is good and happy in your worlds (where ever they might be!)

Sopical X


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Cheeky and Nic - glad to hear that everything is progressing nicely.  Cheeky are you excited yet  ?

Snaffles - Hows the 2ww going ?  Are you   yet ?  When is test date ?

Sopical -  Hope you got good news with your blood tests yesterday.   

I had a lovely holiday on Arran, it was very relaxing and just what I needed.  Unfortunately I still haven't got my surge yet     but I will be having a big talk with my body today as I informed it 2 weeks ago that it was to be on Tuesday so we could have the transfer on Saturday  I wanted the transfer on a Saturday as it saves my DP taking a day off work.

Anyway I will keep you all updated on my progress.

Take care

Red


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI All

Red I am really gald you had a good time on Arran we looked at staying at Auchrannie but as there are 7 adults and 2 children we decided it was far to expensive we are going to spend at least a day there getting pampered though.
Any news on that surge yet.

Sopical any news yet Hope all is going ok.

Well I have been avoiding the board a bit as I am going mad it is only 6 days from Transfer and I keep looking for symptons my breasts really hurt but that is from me prodding them to see if they hurt I know it is a little early for symptons but I keep looking for them last time my breasts started hurting on day 8 after ET, they feel a bit fuller but it really could be wishful thinking I even had DH have a feel this morning( which of course he enjoyed) but he didn't feel any difference. I am so scared as I have so much riding on this go as if it doesn't work we are back looking for another donor or travelling abroad. 

Well Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Lots of Love 
Snaffles


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, just a quicky from me, hope everyones ok. I finally had my two lil snow babies put safely back yesterday. I had to defrost all to get 2 good ones. I was so happy when they phoned. I just need to take it easy now and pray they implant all warm and cosy.

Sorry no personals, but im going back to bed! Ahhhhhhh, bliss!

Take care, speak soon

Sopical X


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Sopical and snaffles - Hows the 2ww going ?  sending you lots of      vibes

Nic and cheeky - hope you are both feeling well.

My surge finally came on Thursday but as my clinic is closed on a Sunday it is no go for us this month   My    are all only 1 day old so they would have needed to be defrosted on the Sunday and transfer would have been one day this week.  Unfortunately for me my clinic closes for a week in April and it looks like that would be the week I would need ET in April so it looks like I am going to have to wait until May.  I am so p****d off.

Anyway, hope everything is well with all of you,

best wishes  

Red


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Red- I can t believe what im reading. How can they be closed, what the F*** 
I hope you ve told them that it is not acceptable. I am so angry for you.  How can they expect you to go through all that and then just cos you don t happen to fall in line with their opening times tell you its all off! i just can t believe that they don t operate a 7 day a week service! This really is questionable is nt it? 

Well, Im on day 3 and luckily for me i only have a 10 day wait. I feel a bit AF ie, but im sure that could be that drugs. I hope its implantation sensations! I have a new mantra, I will not test early, i will not test early. I hope it works, i ve not made to the beta hcg without doing a home test yet!  I really need to grow up and act  a responsible adult!

Hope everyone else is doing well  

Sopical X


----------



## ☺QueenVic☺ (May 24, 2003)

Hiya girls sorry to but in. but when you start using the ovulation tests how long should you go on doing it for? as Ive been having a practice run with them and still no surge at day 4 I have a 31 day cycle and it says start testing on day14 but Ive been testing since day10 incase but as it says start testing day14 I should get a surge pretty soon?

And does anyone here get like AF pains when ovulation is about to occur, as Ive been getting it mildly 

Thanks girls!! xxx  And good luck with everything!


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,

queen vic - i would expect your surge to be on day 17 if you have a 31 day cycle. good luck   

red- I CANNOT BELIEVE YOUR BAD LUCK!!!! i am so sorry for you    . if you are paying for treatment they should be open every day, i bet you are going mad. i just don't know what to say matey.

snaffles-not long now then mate, have you done any tests yet? i would have by now, well you know how i was.     

sopical- i felt af type twinges for first 2-4 weeks so could be a good sign.    

hello to everyone else i've missed, got to dash ive got an exam this afternoon!!!!!! oh but just to let you know i had my 8 week scan yesterday and ive been signed off to my normal midwife!!!!

love cheeky.xx


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All

Cheeky that is brilliant being signed off to your midwife I am so pleased for you 
REd I agree with Cheeky it is unbelievable they are closing for a WEEK I really hope you get sorted out soon.

Sorry I have been awol for a while we were at the hospital this morning for our test and it is bad news for us of course it is never straight forward either my HCG results came back at 3 and they need to be 75.
WE have to travel back down tomorrow for more bloods but we pretty much know it is over unless someone out there knows of it working for anyone with a count this low.

I really don't know where this leaves us now if we stay where we are the waitng list is really long for donated Egg (why can we not do a swap some of DHs Sperm for some eggs)


I think we may have to look at going abroad if we are to continue
Any way I am off for a cup of tea ( decaf rinsed in water of course) as we have just got in the door and I just wanted to let you all know

Take care 
Lots of love snaffles


----------



## snaffles (Mar 12, 2006)

HI

WE went to the hospital yesterday and my HCG levels had dropped down to 0 again so I had a little drink or two last night.

I hope you are all well I have to admit I may not be around for a while I need to try and clear my head to work out where to go from here

All My Best wishes 
Snaffles


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

oh snaffles,

i am so sorry    i dont know what to say, it will take a few days to get your head straight but if you're anything like i was in the past it helps to get focused on the next step and get a plan together. and a few    help in a way aswell.

take care mate.

love cheeky.xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Negative for me too!  Im all done. No energy left. Feel like i have closure today. Thats all folks.

Good luck to all of you!

Sopical X


----------



## cheeky (Apr 18, 2006)

hello ladies,  

i'm sorry i haven't been around i'm trying to keep my mind positive and stop worrying, i am going    waiting for my 12 week scan.

i just wanted to send sopical a big   , you can't give up lady, i know its hard at the min but give yourself a break and then review the whole thing. 

i feel awful for you and snaffles, you were all there to support me and now i feel helpless for you.

take care all.
love cheeky.xx


----------

